# Fumigating for Wood Boring Beetles



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Gosh, Pricing questions are almost impossible on this site---We are from all continents and a dozen different countries----

You might get lucky---Where are you from?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not following, you have the $250.00 for an inspection, I get that, but what's to stop you from then getting some quotes on doing the treatment?
Should be two different things.


----------



## ebnash (Dec 12, 2013)

Well, apparently any house under contract has to have a full inspection to obtain a quote...

I have also found out now why the pricing was so high. We are in California and the only way to fumigate for wood boring beetles is to use 10x Vikane and leave the structure tented for 3 days. Other more viable chemicals for beetles have been outlawed here so you end up paying almost 3X the price to treat beetles.

I did find some companies who treat beetles with orange oil as it seems to be more effective. They are only charging me $2500 to treat the home and detached garage with a 5 year warranty. The fumigators would only guarantee for 1 year...

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I live in an area loaded with Termites and Powder Post Beetles.
Never once have I seen a whole house get tented. (does not make it right, just never done by any of the 5 or so company's I've dealt with.) 
In this area one of the most common product used is Bora Care.


----------

